# Guess how much this damage was estimated to be



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

On the way home from my last customers house i stop at a red light (with all my strobes and warning lights, and hazzards, and reverse lights on) and an old lady says she slips on ice and rear ends me.

I went to get three different quotes for the insurance companys and i want you guys to guess the prices i got.

Things that are damaged:
-Rear bumper
-Bumper brackets
-Tailgate and all fixtures and everything
-Both Tail lights
-Hitch and hitch harness (class IV)
-Full bed was twisted
-Drivers side fender flare
-Drivers side cab-back enclosure
-Drivers side tail light housing
-Bed rails
-Vinyl graphics
-Drivers side mirror(snapped back, i dont really know how it was broken i got whip lash so bad)

Here are some pictures and two pictures of one of the eight city wheel loaders and one of the 13 john deere x790 sidewalk tractors.


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

btw, take a look at the john deere's cutting edge. Its a 3/4" municiple snow plow edge for belly plows. They put them on all the john deeres to have them scrape better.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll guess $8,200 plus tax


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the accident....some nice pics you got of the jd and loader.


I would say close to 10k in damage...going to need a new bed and bumper off the bat...


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

that a really close guess. 8,900 out the door


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

find a nice flatbed, visibility= plowing king! Put the rest into f450 savings


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

i dont think i want a flat bed on a 1/2 ton 6ft bed. But its a good idea. I use my bed to much for misc supplies and grass clippings and everything else. 

How do i get my insurance company to pay me directly, and not a check with both my name and the people who are fixing it? 

I would really like to get a new bed installed and do everything myself. Because the bed alone costs 4k at the dealer. I could definitly do everything else myself if they installed that for me.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Just look around and find a bed and do it youself....You'll save thousands! You can put that toward paying for the truck or new equipment.


Tell them you cant be without your truck during plow season and that you will fix it later. My ins has always just written a check to me only.


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

thats a great idea. So do i send them the estimate i got for 8900 dollars? I know i can find a new bed and everything for under 4k


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

delonglandscapi;1187359 said:


> thats a great idea. So do i send them the estimate i got for 8900 dollars? I know i can find a new bed and everything for under 4k


Her insurance will send out their own adjuster to look at it. They don't take estimates usually unless its from their certified shops. Call around to some upfitters that sell utility beds and stuff to see if they a bed or know a customer that has one they took off.


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

oh okay. My insurance guy told me to take it to a shop, and see if its over 3500 in damage, if so they will have an adjuster come out to look at it. If its under 3500 he told me to go ahead with it no matter what, have them order the parts they need and get under way quickly. then they will send me a check with my name and the shops name to pay for it when it is completed. They overnight their checks to make sure landscape crews have zero down time


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

sorry about the truck, but the tractors look good!


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks and i love watching the city do their work. That tractor is the same trator we have up north just for mowing and taking things down to the beach in the pull cart. Its a fancy little machine with a lot of capability. 

I want to get the 3520 john deere for next season. I would not have to rent any bobcat or dingo or anything which i had to do for about 3 weeks straight this year. 

That and a dump trailer.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

delonglandscapi;1187369 said:


> oh okay. My insurance guy told me to take it to a shop, and see if its over 3500 in damage, if so they will have an adjuster come out to look at it. If its under 3500 he told me to go ahead with it no matter what, have them order the parts they need and get under way quickly. then they will send me a check with my name and the shops name to pay for it when it is completed. They overnight their checks to make sure landscape crews have zero down time


Whos insurance is paying? It should be hers right????


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

If you own the truck(paid off). The insurance company will write the check to you if you ask for it to be done that way. Once insurance finds out you plan to pocket the money they will try to work you down on the figure big time. Be prepared for that. 

The adjuster will try to act like he's doing you a favor by dealing with the body shop. They will shaft you if you let them.


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

first i would 5 high estimates and turn them over to the insurance company and even find out who their "qualified shops" are and take the truck there yourself as joe blow off the street and tell them you need the highest estimate they can give you.... then when the insurance company says something you can say well these est came from your qualified shops..... then get them to give you the check and then find a bed off a front end wrecked truck.... you can find one if you look long enough.... and fix it all yourself really cheap and invest your savings elsewhere..... good luck brother, it can be done!!!

and dont let them tear you down on the money either, because technically you can always be asking for injuries and lost wages... ins adj are a$$e$$ and are paid to work you down.... stand your ground and play for all you can get from them, after all their client hit you. work it for all its worth, especially in this economy....


----------



## Pushinsnow (Dec 18, 2007)

I would send the truck and check to a body shop and let them deal with everything. If the truck needs more repairs that wern't visible (bent frame), then the adjuster will come down. If you do it yourself, you might run into problems because your not a repair facility.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

13 grand worth of work is my guess.


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

With the way that your hitch is bent, you had better look over your frame closely.


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

i agree with you guys on all aspects. I want to do it myself to save a bundle of money, but i honestly think a lot more is wrong than what these estimates are saying. The right side of the frame i think is bent, also the cab was dented pretty bad where you barely can see. I think what i am going to do is have th adjuster come and take a look and go over all the points that the two quotes i got were , and then see what he says, i know if i wanted to do it all myself and buy all the parts right from the dealer. the OEM parts would cost around 5k. 

I found that if i got a cheap bed, and bought everything from a wholesale part supplier online(ebay, rockauto, and places like that ) i could get all the parts without the bed for around 1000 and it would take a long night to install everything.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

look on ebay and CL. nothing wrong with used parts on aused truck...


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

if i could get 13 grand in damages thats almost the worth of the truck. i bought this beast in 08 for 16k and put about 2k in on after market accessories. I bought it was 26k on it . The sticker was 38k.


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

If the frame is bent I wouldn't attempt to do anything yourself. Take it to the best body shop in town that you trust and let them do everything. There's no need to get 5 estimates. The insurance company will get stuck paying for all the extra crap that the shop may find.

Also, this is important. When/if you ever try to trade this truck in. You are going to get dinged big since it has been wrecked. You can make her insurance company pay for this depreciation. 

I just went through that process with my 2007 Tundra. Some stupid lady hit my trailer when it was parked and it showed on Carfax that my truck was wrecked even though it was never touched. Her insurance paid me for that.


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

damn, i never thought about that. i dont really plan on selling this truck because its paid and i love driving it. and i baby it by all means, but that sucks to know. How much should i ask for he depreciation?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

10+years as a mechanic that got lots of vehicle wrecks at our shop for alignment work i will say this 

frame machine check . before a check is cut !

alignment print out all 4 wheels . before a check is cut !

i bet you ....... i KNOW you got more there than you or others see. payup


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

delonglandscapi;1187438 said:


> damn, i never thought about that. i dont really plan on selling this truck because its paid and i love driving it. and i baby it by all means, but that sucks to know. How much should i ask for he depreciation?


Since it showed on my report that it was "very minor" I got $800 back. I had the dealership where I traded my Tundra in write me a letter stating that I was losing money on the trade because of the wreck.

I'm not sure how you could go about it since you obviously don't plan to get rid of it.


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

if your frame is bent they will prob total it then..... why anyone would tell you to have a body shop fix it, guess not thinking it wont be totaled but i promise u they will..... then get blue book value check for it then buy it back and fix it with used parts and have enought to almost buy another nice truck.... who cares then if its got a salvage title, if u can buy it back and fix it for cheap keep it as a back up truck or employees truck..... def look into having it inspected by a body shop for frame damage


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

yea, i think what i am going to do is have everything except the bumper, bumper brackets, tail lights, fender flares put on. The estimate i got was as follows. Then the price i can get everything at.

L-TAIL LAMP- 123.00.......................................I can get a pair of LED Tail lights 120 or OEM for 60 per pair
BUMPER ASSY CHROME- 652.00...............322 with bumper, brackets, pads, and hardware
TRAILER HITCH- 275.00.................................179.99 for a class 5 hitch
TAILGATE- 954.00.............................................156 for everything - paint and clear

I can get a fully primed and painted car for 1100. Their labor and shop supplies for painting just the rear or my car was 21.9 hours @ 43 per hours paint labor and 22 per hour paint supplies. 1423.50


Right there i saved: 1600 dollars and around 3-4 hours to install everything.


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

if you figure that its total. Blue book on it is 15k and getting it fixed would be 9k or maybe more. How much would it sell for if theey do total it.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i think most places now do a 75% total out cap. if more than 75% of value its now scrap.

short story on body shop that goofed. 

corvette went ditch divin. insurance guy said get the car checked under the rear suspension first before any work done. its close to total out. well thay didnt. fixed all the body work and almost ready to give back. we got it put it on the rack for alignment. found the rear lower contol arms busted/bent on left rear. then the biggy was the whole rear cradle and diff were broken. the insurance guy was NOT happy with them. 

so get it check good first before any work and or payment. that little easy missed stuff will bite hard and fast.


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

delonglandscapi;1187466 said:


> if you figure that its total. Blue book on it is 15k and getting it fixed would be 9k or maybe more. How much would it sell for if theey do total it.


A body shop isn't going to want to total it because there is no money in it for them if they do that. The adjuster will be the one to try and total it and then give you the lowest amount possible.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yah if that lady hit my new truck like that, I'd probably be in jail right now.... That sucks man


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

damn. So the adjusters are the bad guys? i wish i was never hit, thank got i finished my routes, my blood was boiling.


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

well its the truck is over 10k in damages its gonna be totaled then. I doubt its worth any more than 15k


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

DuramaxLML-42;1187471 said:


> Yah if that lady hit my new truck like that, I'd probably be in jail right now.... That sucks man


i would run into a tree and make it totaled if it was a new truck. If i bought a new truck and had a bad title on it, i would be furious too,


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

gravelyguy;1187470 said:


> A body shop isn't going to want to total it because there is no money in it for them if they do that. The adjuster will be the one to try and total it and then give you the lowest amount possible.


Thats not how it works, Its not up to the body shop to total it. The insurance company is who decides the damage amount and whether or not it worth fixing.


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

delonglandscapi;1187472 said:


> damn. So the adjusters are the bad guys? i wish i was never hit, thank got i finished my routes, my blood was boiling.


The adjuster work for her insurance company. They are not out for your best interest.

If the frame is bent I would want it to be totaled out. It probably is from looking at your hitch and the way that the bed grinded into the cab.


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

i should get some more pictures for you guys of undernieth the bed and everything. If the frame is bent how hard is it to bend back.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

delonglandscapi;1187480 said:


> i should get some more pictures for you guys of undernieth the bed and everything. If the frame is bent how hard is it to bend back.


it will never be 100% thats for sure.

dont forget the crumple zones these days make you safe and scrap the ride.


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

dang. So if i get lets say 12k for the truck if its totaled . I guess i would put that into a 450 or 550 used dump. Like a 25-30k 2006+ dump with a 9' 2" boss v xt with wings. re-paint the whole truck, undercarriage, wire some lights and a nice control box and get some nice leather seats and call it my daily driver. haha. wish i had more commercials.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Michigan is a NO FAULT state, meaning no matter who's fault it is, your own insurance covers your own vehicle. The only exception is when a vehicle is parked and unoccupied, (which is not the case in your situation), than and only than will the other person's insurance cover all damages, and a rental vehicle while it's being repaired. However, under the Michigan Mini-Tort Law, she (being the party "at fault") will be responsible for up to $500 to cover your deductible (unless you have Broad-Form Collision Coverage-in which case than your deductible would be waived, and you would get to pocket the $500)

What insurance company are you with? I'm in Michigan as well, I have my plow business in Walled Lake, and I also own a body shop in Redford. If you'd like help or guidance through the process, and/or would like a perfect repair, PM me and I'll shoot you my number. Chances are, we're a direct repair shop for your insurance company, and if not, we deal with all insurance companies and have a very good relationship with all of them.

In looking at your photos, it appears to be an 06? You're going to need quite a bit of work done, I'm curious to know what they estimated for the frame? The way the bed is buckled, I wouldn't be shocked if it needed a frame (which is very common, especially for the Rams, although I'm not saying it's likely, just that I wouldn't be surprised) 

My name is JR, let me know if I can help in any way :salute:


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh man, that's a shame  That was a clean truck..


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

i still think if the frame is bent the adjuster is going to total it...... then i would see what they will sell it back to you for and fix it very cheap and use for a spare.... and whoever said they sell it back for 75% of its b.b. is wrong, they should sell it back to you for around 2k-4k i would think. personaaly i would buy a junk yard truck and fix only whats important..... ie:frame if bent bad enough to cause alignment issues, bed, i would even try to re use fender flares, taillights and the tailgate doesnt even look to bad... theres alot of shade tree bodymen who could put that truck back together for very cheap and use the rest of the money towards the truck you want


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

b&b landscapes;1187645 said:


> and whoever said they sell it back for 75% of its b.b. is wrong, they should sell it back to you for around 2k-4k i would think.


i dont think you read this right ( i think most places now do a 75% total out cap. if more than 75% of value its now scrap. ) basicly if the value of the truck is 10k and then if the repairs go over 75% 7500 then thay scrap it. thay dont want to fix something thay can replace with a good clean used vehicle purchase to replace it.

i could be wrong tho. but i never said thay sell it back to you at 75% of the value.


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

Deerewashed;1187343 said:


> find a nice flatbed, visibility= plowing king! Put the rest into f450 savings


Secont that


----------



## needmoresnow (Dec 13, 2010)

from my experience it is very hard to find a short bed cheap because all the guys that take them off for the utility beds normally take off 8' not the 6's so when somebody does they get top dollar for those but good luck and you can do the bed yourself if you have a guy help you lift it. their is only 6 bolts that hold it on !


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Take it too a good shop. If that frame is bent make them buy you a new truck. 

If its not bent, go to the HIGHEST certified shop around. Insurance MUST write YOU a check for the estimate of a shop of YOUR choice. Then sell your truck as-is and get something else.

My chevy was tboned back in september and needed $8k in work. I sold that truck as-is (no frame or powertrain damage) for $5k and pocketed $7k (had a $1k deductible) and put it towards a new truck.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yah if the frame is bent, get rid of it...


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

i would definitely take a look at that frame don't think it would stay straight especially with that ding in the cab! 
sorry to hear about the accident  
hopefully you'll get eerr all back up and running asap!


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

All those lights on, on a public road? Is that legal? 
Sucks about the wreck.


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

flatlander42;1188745 said:


> All those lights on, on a public road? Is that legal?
> Sucks about the wreck.


They are warning lights, to keep a distance to nothing like this happens. Of coarse it is legal. Around my area the cops actually want you to be visible and like to see lights on cars. My dads cousin is a cop for our city and they talk about how so many people with older trucks have no lights and you can barely see the plow when its on the front of their truck at night


----------



## delonglandscapi (Jul 13, 2010)

the adjuster is coming monday so i'll let you know what is going to happen. I think i may go with a flat bed if the check is written to me. I found a fabricator to put an aluminum 6 ft flat bed with a class 5 hitch, lights, and two side tool boxes, for under 3k. If i get 8 k, that will be 5k towards a new truck


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thats sucks, if you hitch is bent i will throm money down that you frame hit the crush zones and tweeked it. fix it sell it and buy a new truck. once a truck or and car is in an accident it will never drive the same again!


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

I would say your frame is bent. But something no one else has mentioned is your drive train. If your frame is bent from a rear force, it pushes the drive train forward. Get rid of the truck, unless you want to replace the u-joints every month. Even if they repair the truck, you will have problems with it. I had a used car that had frame damage, and the drive train was damaged too. I had constant problems with it. In Michigan, your insurance company will handle your claim. They in turn go after her insurance company for reimbursement. For your pain and suffering from the whip lash, I would look at a good attorney for help. You may feel okay now, but down the road there may be complications. If you can't use your truck for work, then you would have to be reimbursed for those damages too. Your insurance may not cover that, but an attorney will help you recover this loss.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

How do those John deere tractors do in deeper amounts of snow? 8"-10" etc??


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

looks totalled, doesnt take much to get the costs up there on that, my insurance guy was slick, we did get a check right there on the spot, but he only gave us partial amounts on stuff.........for instance ashtray assembly, credit, $72, actual replacement was over $300, center console, was like $600 we got $300, tailgate $200 credit,actual was over a grand, needed handle, paint, bushings, etc......get online and get a diagram of actual replacement parts and all the little things that will be needed......they add up quick, hopefully they scrap it, you buy it back and make it a long weekend getting back or close to normal....they will do the same, and if theres alot of parts he will be in a hurry......


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

the new boss 92;1188761 said:


> once a truck or and car is in an accident it will never drive the same again!


That is the most uneducated statement you can make.  Anyone who believes that, obviously has never used a good body shop. (and most dealerships are the worst hacks out there)



delonglandscapi;1188754 said:


> the adjuster is coming monday so i'll let you know what is going to happen. I think i may go with a flat bed if the check is written to me. I found a fabricator to put an aluminum 6 ft flat bed with a class 5 hitch, lights, and two side tool boxes, for under 3k. If i get 8 k, that will be 5k towards a new truck


Beware if you have them write the check to you only! If you tell them that you are going to repair the truck yourself, most insurance companies will take a 10-15% discount off the total parts price, they will reduce the labor rate to the lowest rate that they pay in your area, they will not write for any damages that they can not see 100% (and get a picture of), and you will end up with a fraction of what the repairs are worth. Just know that going in, and try to combat that as much as you can, but good luck! I see it all the time with customers of mine, and than they are complaining to me when they're in over their head, bring it to me to fix, and the repairs are double what they were paid. DO NOT TAKE A CASH OUT! Make sure they are leaving the claim open for any possible additional damages, so you can get the most money possible. If you take a cash out, that is the only money you will get, and you will be screwed in the end. If it is totaled, than none of this matters.

If you are looking to get out of the truck and they say it's not totaled, let me know. I can help you get out of it, and most likely get you full retail value for it, selling it as is.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

you gotta pull the hitch out of the reciever. that gave the leverage that twisted your receiver and may have done some frame damage. in this case, it will be covered, but back into a wall and all that damage is on you. plus it'll give you those extra few inches of clearance which could be the difference of backing into something or not. very easily avoided by taking the 30 seconds to pull the hitch when plowing (or when not towing).


----------



## Effinay (Dec 6, 2009)

Gravely Guy made a good point in regard to the insurance adjuster. They work for the insurance company and not YOU. Have you considered looking into talking with a public adjuster? PA works for you and gets a modest commission. Insurance claim on the house last summer,the adjuster came and offered "x" amount, I knew it was low but didn't realize how low. Hired a public adjuster and got 3, yes 3 times what the insurance company offered. Public adjuster was very knowlegable, detailed and worked on OUR behalf, not the insurance company. Moral of the story: Take your time, Do your homework, Don't settle for anything less than you're entitled to and Do it right. Best of luck.......


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

If It were me I would refuse to let them total it. I would get the highest estimate and use that. In MN you can use what ever body shop you want, insurance has nothing to do with who you use. I would take the check and fix it my self. Drop it off at a frame shop and have them pull it back as best they can. Find used parts for the rest of the repairs. The day it was done I would drive it straight to the local dealer and trade it in. If you can collect a $10,000+ check from insurance and fix it for <$4,000 payup. You arent screwing anyone either. The truck is getting fixed properly and you are putting a little money in your pocket.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

How did it turn out?


----------



## HGT INC. (Feb 18, 2009)

*Lights*

Can you call me, I saw you at the Jax Car Wash. I would like to talk to you about your back up light and some possible business this summer. Thanks Jerry 248-828-0220


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Strange thread: If you are in snow removal and landscaping, why waste all of that time trying to be a auto body shop? Whenever I have dents and scratches taken out, drop the truck off at my favorite auto body shop, either pay them for the repairs or insurance drops a check off and the whole problem is out of my hair. 
Now, get back to work and do what you are in business for: snow plowing?


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

huh, who ever said i was an auto body shop. I said i could fix everything myself for cheaper and thats all i said. Also, this type of work doesnt take on day to complete. It takes hour of welding, grinding, sanding, priming, painting. Take down, under carriage paint, disassemble , Assembly. The truck still isnt fixed because i cant be without my work truck for 6 days. The total damage i received from the insurance company was 9300 dollars. No frame damage, was found, just a bent receiver hitch. They did around two hours of inspection before the final check was cut.

I am bringing the truck in next week monday, hopefully the snow will hold off with all this warm weather and melt we are getting.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

I am bringing the truck in next week monday, hopefully the snow will hold off with all this warm weather and melt we are getting.[/QUOTE]

If anything this week would be the best time to do it. I know where suppose to have 50 degree days all week this week and weekend.


----------

